# 58661 and 58662-I have read that



## ASC CODER (Jan 19, 2011)

I have read that you can bill these together at the same session  with a 59 if there is documentation that supports seperate procedures. 

example 

a peritoneal cyst was lap removed from side wall then a left salping oophorectomy was done also lap. 

am I correct in thinking that I can bill 58661 59 and 58662? 

dx is 568.89 and 620.1


----------

